# Vos créations d'icônes



## nato kino (23 Juillet 2005)

Ce n'est pas innocent, je les collectionne et je m'amuse à en réaliser quelques unes, quand je ne trouve pas _icône à mon dossier_. Je doute d'être le seul ici à agir de la sorte, alors pourquoi ne pas faire profiter la communauté de nos bidouilles dans ce sujet...  







En ligne sur _interfacelift.com_​


----------



## nato kino (26 Juillet 2005)

Un autre set (c'est gadget hein), que j'ai réalisé pour le mini iPod de ma soeur.
Quelque chose comme un Mac mini au couleur du mini iPod...






En ligne sur _interfacelift.com_​

_Bises à Anne et Paul_


----------



## nato kino (26 Juillet 2005)

Un petit bonus pour le premier set...






En ligne sur _interfacelift.com_​


----------



## N°6 (26 Juillet 2005)

Très sympa Nato (une préférence pour le premier quand même :love:   ).  

Il faut absolument que je m'équipe des softs adéquats pour installer ce genre de choses...  :mouais: 

Candybar ?


----------



## nato kino (26 Juillet 2005)

Pour "_customiser_" le système entier, oui, je crois qu'on peut difficilement passer à coté. Sinon, pour une simple appli, un copier/coller suffit.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Août 2005)

Tes créations sont superbes Nato  



Je me permets de répondre pour eux : 

Macintroll propose sur son site de très belles icônes pour Mac os X   

Macinside pour tous les amateurs d'animes. 

Niconemo avec un tout nouveau design nous propose des icônes très originales


----------



## rimshot (31 Août 2005)

Ben je met mes icones alors...  notamment Milkanodised and Docunium...

dispo sur RIMSHOTDESIGN.COM


----------



## Anand (2 Septembre 2005)

J'avais choisis les icône de nato bien avant de découvrir ce post.je ne m'en lasse pas car elles sont sobres et très jolies à la fois. Félicitation !!!


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2005)

J ai un .png et je souhaite avoir une belle icone mais quelle log utiliser?


----------



## Niconemo (5 Septembre 2005)

Un petit topo des logiciels en vogue avec les liens vers les éditeurs 

CocoThumbX (gratuit) peut suffire pour ce que tu veux 

Mes icônes à moi sont  ICI.

Et je profite de ce sujet pour rappeler que Cocoricones est désormais ouvert à tous ! Il faut juste trouver un moyen de répondre au thème du site qui très large avec au moins une icône dans chaque archive : tout ce qui touche à la France directement ou pas (l'Europe, la francophonie, etc.) Les contre-pieds, le second degré, le kitch, sont aussi les bienvenus  . Par contre la réalisation doit être clean (soigner les détourages !).

On a pas trop de problème pour trouver ou réaliser des icônes type BD scannée mais ça serait bien d'avoir plus de créa... 

Voilà, l'appel est lancé.


----------



## soget (20 Septembre 2005)

Voici mes création...


----------



## Sim le pirate (23 Septembre 2005)

Mes premières icones!!


----------



## Paradise (26 Septembre 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Mes premières icones!!



Tres belle icones sim avec un petit coup de coeur pour le couteau usb:love:


----------



## Niconemo (11 Octobre 2005)

J'aime bien aussi le couteau suisse, par contre :

il y a un petit défaut de détourage au niveau des ciseaux
Je préfère les Wenger aux Victorinox personnellement


----------



## Niconemo (12 Octobre 2005)

Couteau suisse ajout&#233; &#224; Cocoricones  Merci Sim !


----------



## Missiku_San (20 Octobre 2005)

un petit échantillon de ce que l'on peut trouver chez moi ... sur FixIcon.com















A ce propos, si certain d'entre vous sont interressé par des échange de bannières (liens)...


----------



## chti (31 Octobre 2005)

Missiku_San a dit:
			
		

> un petit échantillon de ce que l'on peut trouver chez moi ... sur FixIcon.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Superbe !


----------



## Yannoux (1 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si sous Mac OS X, on peut avoir un theme sur la mer par ex, mais que le fonctionnement sois comme sur Windows XP, c'est a dire que on se mets notre arriere plan joli, nos icones et que l'on enregistre tout ca sous un nom ???

Je demande ca car se serait bien pour des fetes comme halloween ou une sortie de film qui ne sont qu'ephemere. Ceux qui eviterais a chaque fois de re changer tout le papier peint et les icones.

Merci


----------



## Sim le pirate (1 Novembre 2005)

Yannoux a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si sous Mac OS X, on peut avoir un theme sur la mer par ex, mais que le fonctionnement sois comme sur Windows XP, c'est a dire que on se mets notre arriere plan joli, nos icones et que l'on enregistre tout ca sous un nom ???
> 
> ...



Tu es vachement hors sujet là!!!  Si un modo pouvait passer.... :modo:


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Novembre 2005)

Vous utilisez quel logiciel pour les créer ? pour avoir des couches transperantes ?


----------



## Sim le pirate (5 Novembre 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Vous utilisez quel logiciel pour les créer ? pour avoir des couches transperantes ?



La réponse à ta question sur Cocoricones !!


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Novembre 2005)

je trouve pas le logiciel pour les créer ... désolé je suis une quiche là ...


----------



## Sim le pirate (5 Novembre 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> je trouve pas le logiciel pour les créer ... désolé je suis une quiche là ...


 
Personnellement, j'utilise IconBuilder, un plugin pour photoshop.
Mais tu peux aussi créer ton icône avec n'importe quel programme et l'exporter en png
pour garder les transparences. Après tu utilises le chouette cocothumbx qui appliquera comme icône de ton image son apercu!


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Novembre 2005)

donc photoshop seul peut exporter en png avec transparence ? sur calque ?

et ensuite j'utilise le soft cocothumbx pour afficher l'icone en aperçu ? C'est ça ?


----------



## Niconemo (5 Novembre 2005)

C'est bien ça ! 

Les résultats sont corrects dans les cas les plus courants.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2005)

Yannoux a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si sous Mac OS X, on peut avoir un theme sur la mer par ex, mais que le fonctionnement sois comme sur Windows XP, c'est a dire que on se mets notre arriere plan joli, nos icones et que l'on enregistre tout ca sous un nom ???
> 
> ...



Non pas besoin d'enregistrer sur mac osx. Pour ton fond d'écran, tu choisis une image ou alors un dossier complet regroupant plusieurs fonds, et tu as même la possibilté de le changer automatiquement toutes les 5 secondes, chaque minute, toutes les 5 minutes, etc..

Pour appliquer des thèmes tu dois te procurer le logiciel Shapeshifter. Ce dernier est un module fonctionnant dans les préférences systèmes de ton Mac. Il te suffit d'appliquer un thème et de fermer / ouvrir une session pour modifier totalement ton interface. 
Si tu souhaites revenir à Aqua, rien de + simple, Shapeshifter te permet de restaurer le thème original en un clic.

En ce qui concerne les icônes, le logiciel Candybar est indispensable car non seulement il permet de modifier les icônes du système, du Finder et de la corbeille, mais aussi d'appliquer des icônes spécifiques à tout types de fichier.

Donc changer ton fond d'écran et l'intégralité de tes icônes te prendra 2 minutes montre en main 

Si tu souhaites plus de renseignement sur l'environnement de la customisation, tu peux lire ce sujet


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Novembre 2005)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ça !
> 
> Les résultats sont corrects dans les cas les plus courants.


 
merci beaucoup ^^


----------



## lappartien (23 Novembre 2005)

merci pour tous ces précieux renseignements.

Avez-vous des adresses pour le mac de ma soeur en 9.2.2 pour obtenir des icones gratuites?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2005)

lappartien a dit:
			
		

> merci pour tous ces précieux renseignements.
> 
> Avez-vous des adresses pour le mac de ma soeur en 9.2.2 pour obtenir des icones gratuites?



Sur le site de Nato Kino  
Si tu en veux plus, contact moi par message privé, et je t'enverrai mes icônes os9


----------



## Niconemo (25 Novembre 2005)

et il ya toutes les anciennes (superbes) icônes de iconfactory qui sont toujours en ligne...
et beaucoup d'icônes Mac OS X sont encore compatibles 9.2... du moins si elles son enregistrées normalement (en icône universelle Mac OS X et pas en .icns) et si elles ont les tailles 32 et 16 px incluses... et optimisées C'est ce dernier point qu'on est un peu plus fanéant aujourd'hui sur les icônes fantaisie.


----------



## vampire1976 (22 Décembre 2005)

voici les miennes pas terminées...

http://img357.imageshack.us/my.php?image=icones9vu.jpghttp://img357.imageshack.us/my.php?image=icones9vu.jpg


----------



## Ichabod Crane (26 Mars 2006)

L'îcone c'est juste Marv, ce n'est pas le tout, cela va sans dire


----------



## Fìx (9 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous! Mon tout premier message!^^ (et j'commence par dépoussièrer un topic!.. dsl! :rose

Voici mon avatar en taille réelle qui n'est autre que l'icône personnalisée de mon Finder depuis.... ce matin! lol^^







J'me la suis créée t'à l'heure en me servant de ce bon vieil avatar dont j'me sers depuis des années... et que j'avais créé (en tout cas pour les yeux en spirales) depuis une image trouvée sur le net (un logo de site que je serai incapable de retrouver! :s )






C'est sûrement pas aussi élaboré que ce que vous faites... :rose: .. mais j'en suis pas peu fier quand même!^^ 

J'adore la tête que ça fait au bonhomme bleu ciel seul du finder!^^

Z'aimez? :rose:


----------



## Fìx (26 Mars 2009)

Face à une demande grandissante....... et pour répondre à un grand nombre de fan... 


Vous l'attendiez?? Et bien le voilààààààà!!!!! 


Après des semaines de paufinage, de règlages, de recherches... il est enfin arrivé!!! 


Et le résultat est au délà sans doute de toutes vos espérances! 

Voici le _GIF/Diablotin/MacOS/avec_yeux_en_spirales.2.1_ !!!








(aux couleurs de ce logo : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

À suivre : un documentaire sur les secrets de la réalisation, les moments de doute, d'espoir, de finalisation, un bêtisier.... et de nombreux autres bonus!


----------



## meli_78 (31 Juillet 2009)

Ouaaaah, génial, bravo à toi! 

Ils sont cool tes icônes!!! 





Fix78 a dit:


> À suivre : un documentaire sur les secrets de la réalisation, les moments de doute, d'espoir, de finalisation, un bêtisier.... et de nombreux autres bonus!



  bah alors, c'est resté où, ce que tu promets?


----------



## fau6il (31 Juillet 2009)

Missiku_San a dit:


> un petit échantillon de ce que l'on peut trouver chez moi ... sur FixIcon.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Splendides réalisations!!! Merci, merci!!!    :love:_


----------



## meli_78 (2 Août 2009)

Missiku_San a dit:


> un petit échantillon de ce que l'on peut trouver chez moi ... sur FixIcon.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je trouve aussi ton boulot super! 

Dommage que ton site soit pas aussi en français, parce que moi et l'anglais


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2009)

Vous vous rendez compte que vous écrivez à une personne qui a fait ceci il y a bientôt 4 ans


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2009)

Cela a au moins le mérite de relancer un sujet...


----------



## meli_78 (3 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Vous vous rendez compte que vous écrivez à une personne qui a fait ceci il y a bientôt 4 ans



Oui, mais il a peut-être l'alerte mail qui fonctionne toujours!


----------



## Pax (30 Septembre 2010)

Salut à tous !

J'adore le logiciel Senuti qui permet de rapatrier ses musiques de l'iPod au disque dur. Mais voilà, je trouve son icône assez laide. C'est pourquoi j'ai voulu essayer de la changer en en créant une autre, et je la partage avec vous tous. 

J'ai utilisé un iPod nano 5g vert dans l'icône, car c'est mon modèle, logique. Dans l'archive ci-jointe, se trouvent:

Senuti 0.33.dmg, la dernière version gratuite
l'icône en PNG
l'icône en ICNS
les travaux originaux en SVG
 J'ai utilisé Inkscape, Img2icns et Pixelmator tout au long du processus. Si vous avez un autre modèle d'ipod, vous n'avez qu'à ouvrir le svg et changer la partie voulue.


Une fois mon fichier icns obtenu, je le renomme en 'icon.icns' sans les guillemets, je vais dans le Finder, Applications, clic droit sur Senuti, Afficher le contenu du paquet, je clique sur Contents puis Resources et je colle mon 'icon.icns', j'accepte de remplacer (rien n'empêche de copier l'original). Je relance le Finder, je vire l'alias du dossier Applications dans le dock, je le place de nouveau (en prenat le dossier Applicatios qui se trouve dans Macintosh HD).

J'aime bien mon icône mais je crois qu'elle manque de quelque chose qui la rende immédiatement identifiable. Donnez vos idées / postez vos suggestions !

Aussi, si dans ma façon de faire il y a des choses qui vous semblent une perte de temps, une ineptie, ou je ne sais quoi, dîtes ! Dîtes moi comment vous faites pour bien faire !
Cela veut donc dire que j'apprécie et j'encourage la critique, et que j'arrache la tête des râleurs, des prétentieux et des trolls.


¡ Hasta luego !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h39 ----------

Avec ça, ça ira mieux 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DTH8UPY3


----------



## Pax (1 Octobre 2010)

Voici à quoi ça ressemble : 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 37712


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2010)

Les amateurs d'icônes en tout genre sont par là


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2010)

Ouais, et ils feraient bien d'y rester!


----------

